# How difficult to get a handyman



## debodun (Jun 11, 2022)

I need some dead branches removed from a small maple tree. About a week ago, I called a tree guy I used a few years ago. His answering machine picked up and announced his mailbox was full and couldn't accept any more calls. Another said he was having truck trouble. Then I called another - he just called be back this morning and said he would be here at noon. It is now 2 pm and he hasn't shown or called.

I also tried to get someone to do some odd jobs and he said he isn't taking any work right now.


----------



## Della (Jun 11, 2022)

We're at their mercy. 

About seven years ago we decided to have the interior of our house painted -- it took us five years to find someone to do it.  Like you, we had unanswered phones and no-shows.  We finally got someone by calling all the names on a list given us by one of the big home stores.

He did a good job painting the inside of our 2000 sq ft house  (all but one bedroom) but he charged four times what Google says is the average rate and it took him four weeks to do it.  

That whole time the dog and I had to stay out of his way, keep the air conditioner cranked high, listen to his music on his boom box, and put up with his schedule.  He never started before noon even though we get up at five and he had promised early starts.

Total cost $10,000.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 11, 2022)

Put an ad in your local paper or online community website offering work for a handyman for miscellaneous work.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

Nextdoor App.... but really Deb be careful just inviting any person you don't know around your home.. see if the neighbours can recommend someone first


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nextdoor App


I looked on NextDoor. They are very specific about what work they do, only want to do "big" jobs or are too far away. I have a bunch of little jobs.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> I need some dead branches removed from a small maple tree. About a week ago, I called a tree guy I used a few years ago. His answering machine picked up and announced his mailbox was full and couldn't accept any more calls. Another sais he was having truck trouble. Then I called another - he just called be back this morning and said he would be here at noon. It is now 2 pm and he hasn't shown or called.
> 
> I also tried to get someone to do some odd jobs and he said he isn't taking any work right now.


Ahhh, the joys of home ownership!

You knew this would be a problem for you in your semi-rural area, Deb. Count on paying more due to gas hikes if you do ever get someone. Please be safe about this and good luck.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Ahhh, the joys of home ownership!
> 
> You knew this would be a problem for you in your semi-rural area, Deb. Count on paying more due to gas hikes if you do ever get someone. Please be safe about this and good luck.


Deb only lives down the road from her last house..


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 11, 2022)

I found good help with my yard from the store I bought my mower and a good painter from the local Home store that sells paint.  Many of these stores have a Bulletin Board with cards of people wanting customers.


----------



## Kika (Jun 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> I have a bunch of little jobs.


Do you have TaskRabbit in your area?  

TaskRabbit: Same Day Handyman, Moving & Delivery Services

I have used them for different things, and some friends have as well.
It is app based, you can select the person, their hourly rate is stated, and you pay TaskRabbit with a credit card when the task is completed.  All the "taskers" are vetted.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

I've never tried them myself but there are charities here which give advice to older people, including access to a handyman. I have a load of electricals which need to go the re-cycling so might pop in and ask if they can recommend someone.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> I need some dead branches removed from a small maple tree. About a week ago, I called a tree guy I used a few years ago. His answering machine picked up and announced his mailbox was full and couldn't accept any more calls. Another sais he was having truck trouble. Then I called another - he just called be back this morning and said he would be here at noon. It is now 2 pm and he hasn't shown or called.
> 
> I also tried to get someone to do some odd jobs and he said he isn't taking any work right now.


If these branches are fairly low to the ground, you could buy a "pole saw", for less than $50, and do it yourself.  If NY prices are like our local prices, you would probably wind up paying $200, or more, for any simple "handyman" chore.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 11, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I've never tried them myself but there are charities here which give advice to older people, including access to a handyman. I have a load of electricals which need to go the re-cycling so might pop in and ask if they can recommend someone.


I wish we had charities like that here; what a good thing that would be.


----------



## Knight (Jun 11, 2022)

Don M. said:


> If these branches are fairly low to the ground, you could buy a "pole saw", for less than $50, and do it yourself.  If NY prices are like our local prices, you would probably wind up paying $200, or more, for any simple "handyman" chore.


removed my post it's not relevant


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2022)

The tree guy showed up today - who would have thought on a Sunday? He said the tree is on its way out determined by what he called lion-tailing and excessive lichen growth all over and recommended total removal. $650.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2022)

If the tree is near the house, it could pose an expensive "hazard" should it die, and be knocked over during a storm, etc.  $650 is a fairly reasonable price for a tree removal....go for it.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> The tree guy showed up today - who would have thought on a Sunday? He said the tree is on its way out determined by what he called lion-tailing and excessive lichen growth all over and recommended total removal. $650.


What are you going to do?


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 12, 2022)

I do all my own work, but have had no luck finding a decent helper even though I pay well. Have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will just do it myself, and take a little longer getting it done, and be happy with the finished product.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> The tree guy showed up today - who would have thought on a Sunday? He said the tree is on its way out determined by what he called lion-tailing and excessive lichen growth all over and recommended total removal. $650.


That's the stump too, right?  I don't know much about tree removal.


----------



## C50 (Jun 12, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I do all my own work, but have had no luck finding a decent helper even though I pay well. Have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will just do it myself, and take a little longer getting it done, and be happy with the finished product.


Yep I'm the same way.   I look at some of the work friends have had "professionals" do at their homes and can only shake my head.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2022)

He said he'd cut it to "ground level" so I guess a remnanat of stump and roots will stay. He's cutting it down as I write this. I'd feel bad if it wasn't diseased.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I do all my own work, but have had no luck finding a decent helper even though I pay well. Have pretty much come to the conclusion that I will just do it myself, and take a little longer getting it done, and be happy with the finished product.


talking of people who don't want to work.
I was watching a Youtube Video where this 19 year old  guy had worked for a well known Courier company. He was moaning about having to travel 2  miles to the depot to collect the parcels.. work from 9am to 6pm..when he thought  9-2pm was more than adequate ...and that he had to travel 12 miles to his delivery area... even tho' in his own words he was earning a high wage

he was getting loads of sympathy and likes ( over 38,000).. and people calling for the closure  of this company..( we all know the name of the company)

Highly indicative of so many of  this generation who  want money but don't want to work for it...


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2022)

The tree - before and after:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

that looks like a different view... aside from the tree being down


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2022)

Well, yeah, he dragged to to the roadside after cutting it. He's gone now to get his chipper.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2022)

Such a lovely tree .. but, I guess it had to go


----------



## C50 (Jun 12, 2022)

I wouldn't have cut that tree down, it looks mostly healthy with some dead branches.  I would have got up in it and cut out the dead sections, crossed my fingers and hoped for the best.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2022)

It had a lot of dead wood in it.


----------



## timoc (Jun 12, 2022)

*I wake in the morning* and tell myself, "Tim, the hedges need trimming." I them answer Tim by saying, "OK, Tim, just let me have my cornflakes first." 
It's easy, well I suppose that's because I'm a handyman, and I'll tell you this......a certain lovely lady over the road gets me to do all kinds for her,  if she rewards me with cooked dinners.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2022)

Looked like a healthy tree to me.  But then, what do I know about trees.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 12, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Looked like a healthy tree to me.  But then, what do I know about trees.


Looked good to me, too.  I would have left it alone.


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 12, 2022)

Seems its a worldwide problem. I needed a plumber to call and fix the water pump, I left at least 6 messages with different guys, one answered but couldn't come for another 3 weeks.!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Seems its a worldwide problem. I needed a plumber to call and fix the water pump, I left at least 6 messages with different guys, one answered but couldn't come for another 3 weeks.!


I have that exact problem right now. My  electric shower is running cold, and the  mixer tap needs a new cartridge ....but the plumber can't come for 2 weeks. In the meantime I have to have cold showers, and wash my hair using a bucket of hot water and a jug...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2022)

@debodun  Consider into looking in _Craiglist_ for a handyman.


----------



## Jan14 (Jun 12, 2022)

It’s done and one less thing to worry about.  Dont second guess yourself!


----------



## Lee (Jun 12, 2022)

I am handy woman for the most part around here. But sometimes you need a man, and when you finally find them you hope and pray they show up, and if they don't I find that tears do not work but threats do.

My project is almost done, a sunroom and reface outside where the addition meets the main home......two years and counting, hopefully will be done this coming weekend. 

Not all the cousin handymen fault, some was due to not being able to get materials due to covid.


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2022)

Some members have expressed disfavor at my having the tree cut down. Maybe if you had heard what the arborist said, it may have changed their opinion. He said he _could _trim out the dead wood and thin the excessive center growth, but it would only buy the tree a year or two and he'd have to come back and cut it down anyway and I'd have to pay him again for another visit. It was a sick tree.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> Some members have expressed disfavor at my having the tree cut down. Maybe if you had heard what the arborist said, it may have changed their opinion. He said he _could _trim out the dead wood and thin the excessive center growth, but it would only buy the tree a year or two and he'd have to come back and cut it down anyway and I'd have to pay him again for another visit. It was a sick tree.


Glad to know that you consulted an arborist.  You can feel good about having done the right thing by your tree and your neighborhood.  

We had two trees cut down about ten years ago for the same reason.  One was starting to die on one side and it turned out the other had caught the same disease but wasn't yet showing obvious symptoms.  

A couple of people who walk the neighborhood gave us the stink-eye for cutting down what looked to them like healthy trees, so we had to explain that the arborist said they not only were diseased, but if we didn't have them taken down they could potentially spread that disease to nearby trees of the same species.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2022)

Deb, I know you wouldn't have a tree cut down, "just because" .. it was a nice looking tree though 
We go for long drives to small towns, and tree-spotting is a favourite thing to do.


----------



## Knight (Jun 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that looks like a different view... aside from the tree being down


Do you mean like those captcha pics to prove you aren't a bot? For example the pic with the tree uncut then the same pic after cutting. 

1st. pic has no black mail box, house across street has trees in the yard, red roof, double wide garage door.

2nd pick find those?


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2022)

I had him look at the other tree while he was here. Although it doesn't drop a lot of dead branches like the other, he said it was starting to show some symptoms of concern. He found caterpillars and pointed out where the trunk was starting to crack and all the sucker branches. But untill it starts to really fail, I guess I'll leave it alone.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> I had him look at the other tree while he was here. Although it doesn't drop a lot of dead branches like the other, he said it was starting to show some symptoms of concern. He found caterpillars and pointed out where the trunk was starting to crack and all the sucker branches. But untill it starts to really fail, I guess I'll leave it alone.


Our trees were right next to each other.  From a financial and new landscaping perspective it made sense to take them down at the same time rather than a year or two apart.  The trees were infected with a killer fungus that travels with the wind.  

Every situation is different.  Fingers crossed that your other tree survives the infestation.


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2022)

He also said the center growth was too dense and should be thinned. Here are photos of the other tree. It isn't the same type of maple as the other. The one cut down was a Norway. This one is a Crimson King. The leaves look coppery from a distance, but up close they look green.


----------

